# Rambala Pumilio??? ??? The confusion sets in :)



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Alright, my rambala pumilio just arrived today, safe and sound despite the 90+ temperatures. I will post some pics up asap, but I have to tell you all they are some of the most gorgeous frogs I have seen . Anyway, to excited to hold it in till I have pics, so look for them later today . Take care all

ed parker


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I need pics NOW! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

PICS....PICS...PICS....PICS!!!!!

I've never heard of Rambala pumilio, what colors have they got?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

fith row from the top in this gallery Cesar. thats the only ones if ever seen.

http://www.dartfrog.tk/photos/dendrobat ... ndex1.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

oooh, yellow!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

i want to see pics of Ed's now


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

ok ok, i will go grab my camera later, it is at my moms. They don't really look anything like the rambala's in that website, but that is the uk. Kyle summers, for those of you who don't know is a pumilio researcher, classified this pair that I have as rambala. I have NEVER seen a picture like them ANYWHERE, not even in the jewels of the rainforest book. They are just a population from what I understand that lives along the Rio Branco river. ANyway, they are way cool and I will get pics up ASAP. Take care all 

ed parker


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

OOOH PICS PLEEEEEEZE!!!




TODD


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ed, are you saying they were originally called something else in the hobby before you got Kyle to lable them? That could be a tad confusing to a bunch of us  Where they panama imports or something else?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

No Corey, I have never seen this particular morph in the hobby, but I haven't seen all the new pumilio's coming in lately ..... THe person I got them from received them in a shipment of pumilio, and asked kyle to label them for him . SOrry for any confusion 

ed parker


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

They sound awesome WTB P!>< plz


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok, here are some pics. They definitely come from the rio branco region, they are too similar to pics of rio branco's that i have seen. 

under belly









2 underbellies









possible male









possible male 2









crappy pics cuz i took them through the deli cup. I will do better when I have them in their new home that I am building right now.....  Take care all and I hope you enjoy. THey may not actually be the "true" rambala pumilio, but they are definitely unique no matter what they are . 

ed parker


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

They look pretty much like the yellow/orange rio brancos coming in... going by the tropical-experience.nl morph guide the "rio brancos" range from the "branco" (which is the generic rio branco coming in) to even yellow animals that look like 'Guarumo River' - but what it comes down to is that these are farm raised animals that we are unsure about... the new imports are seperated into 'rio branco', 'christobal' and 'uyama river' (which is actually 'uyama II' on the morph guide, and the original uyama rivers are in the country as well).

Having Kyle Summers attaching locale names to animals from these shipments isn't helping the confusion 

The problem is, we're having trouble telling the morphs apart - partially because we lack the IDing characteristics to tell them apart except for the obvious ones, and the fact that as usual, there is a lot of variation... which leads to wondering if the population is like bastimentos, with a lot of variation, or a number of nearby populations were collected as well...


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice rios. I just picked up a pair from Sean. 
TQ


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

i have no doubt in my mind they came from the rio branco region . I will search out some pics of "rio branco's" though and compare . I was just going by what the reliable people I received them from sold them to me as . I'll love them the same anyway hehehe 

ed parker


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

As if there wasn't enough confusion already, now we're throwing yet another name at these?

So frustrating...


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

LOL, agreed Rob. Ok ok, forget about the Rambala name now, I will refer to them as Rio Branco locality. No doubt there is high variation within populations of pumilio, let alone separate populations with ranges near each other. ANyway, they are gorgeous frogs none the less , and it appears almost that I do have a pair, woohoo .

ed parker


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Just where is Rambala (I know it's an Atlantic port in Panama, somewhere in the bocas)? And Rio Branco, for that matter? Does the Rio Branco perhaps empty into the Chiriqui Gulf at Rambala (i.e. are they the same place, on the whole)?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Reptile depot is offering some similar ones, along gold/white basties. Personally with alot of these coming in with bastis,and the pics in the PDF of the "intresting read" thread, i think most if not all these recent imports are coming from basti.


----------

